#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Ανακοίνωση του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ σχετικά με τον κλάδο επικουρικής ασφάλισης

## Xάρης

Οι μέχρι 31.12.1992 ασφαλισμένοι (παλαιοί ασφαλισμένοι), οι οποίοι την 01.01.2007 είχαν ηλικία άνω των πενήντα πέντε (55) ετών και είχαν υπαχθεί υποχρεωτικά στον Κλάδο Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης (αρ.13 Ν.3518/2006), *διαγράφονται* από τον Κλάδο Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης του ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΕΑΜΕΔΕ *αναδρομικά από 01.01.2007*, τα δε ποσά των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών που τους παρακρατήθηκαν επιστρέφονται ως αχρεωστήτως καταβληθέντα, *μετά από υποβολή σχετικής αίτησης* (άρθρ.59 Ν.3996/2011)Οι μέχρι 31.12.1992 ασφαλισμένοι (παλαιοί ασφαλισμένοι), οι οποίοι την 01.01.2007 είχαν ηλικία άνω των πενήντα (50) και έως πενήντα πέντε (55) ετών και είχαν υπαχθεί υποχρεωτικά στον Κλάδο Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης (αρ.13 Ν.3518/2006), ασφαλίζονται πλέον προαιρετικά (αρ.59 Ν.3996/2011), και δικαιούνται να ζητήσουν την διαγραφή τους αναδρομικά από 01.01.2007 και *επιστροφή των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών που τους παρακρατήθηκαν ως αχρεωστήτως καταβληθέντα μετά από υποβολή σχετικής αίτησης*.

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 59 του Ν.3996/2011 (ΦΕΚ 170/τεύχος Α'), το οποίο αντικατέστησε το άρθρο 13 του Ν.3518/2006 από τότε που ίσχυσε (01.01.2007), σε συνδυασμό με το αρ.πρωτ. Φ.80020/οικ. 19535/562/30.08.2011 έγγραφο του Υπουργείου Εργασίας και Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης, ορίζονται τα ασφαλιστέα πρόσωπα του Τομέα Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης Μηχανικών και Εργοληπτών Δημοσίων Έργων του κλάδου Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης του ΕΤΑΑ.

Συγκεκριμένα, στην ασφάλιση του Τομέα Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης Μηχανικών και Εργοληπτών Δημοσίων Εργων του Κλάδου Επικουρικής Ασφάλιση του ΕΤΑΑ υπάγονται:

*Υποχρεωτικά*
Οι από 01.01.1993 ασφαλισμένοι του Τομέα Σύνταξης Μηχανικών και Εργοληπτών Δημοσίων Εργων (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) του Κλάδου Κύριας Ασφάλισης του ΕΤΑΑΟι μέχρι 31.12.1992 ασφαλισμένοι του Τομέα Σύνταξης Μηχανικών και Εργοληπτών Δημοσίων Εργων (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) του Κλάδου Κύριας Ασφάλισης του ΕΤΑΑ, εφόσον δεν υπάγονται υποχρεωτικά σε άλλο επικουρικό φορέα για τη λήψη επικουρικής σύνταξης, πλην του Μετοχικού Ταμείου Πολιτικών Υπαλλήλων (ΜΤΠΥ), *και δεν έχουν συμπληρώσει το πεντηκοστό (50) έτος της ηλικίας τους κατά την έναρξη λειτουργίας του πρώην Κλάδου Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (01.01.2007)*

*Προαιρετικά*
Οι μέχρι 31.12.1992 ασφαλισμένοι (μισθωτοί και ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες) του Τομέα Σύνταξης Μηχανικών και Εργοληπτών Δημοσίων Εργων (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) του Κλάδου Κύριας Ασφάλισης του ΕΤΑΑ, μετά από αίτησή τους, εφόσον δεν υπάγονται υποχρεωτικά σε άλλο επικουρικό φορέα για τη λήψη επικουρικής σύνταξης, πλην του Μετοχικού Ταμείου Πολιτικών Υπαλλήλων (ΜΤΠΥ), *οι οποίοι έχουν ηλικία άνω των πενήντα και έως πενήντα πέντε ετών κατά την έναρξη λειτουργίας του πρώην Κλάδου Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (1.1.2007)*

Τα *ποσά των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών* που έχουν καταβληθεί μέχρι την έναρξη ισχύος του νόμου για τα *πρόσωπα που σύμφωνα με τη διάταξη της προηγούμενης παραγράφου εξαιρούνται* από την ασφάλιση του Τομέα Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης Μηχανικών και Εργοληπτών Δημοσίων Εργων, *αναδρομικά από 01.01.2007, επιστρέφονται* ως αχρεώστητα καταβληθέντα, *μετά από την υποβολή σχετικής αίτησης*.

*Μισθωτοί* ασφαλισμένοι του Τομέα Σύνταξης Μηχανικών και Εργοληπτών Δημοσίων Εργων (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) του Κλάδου Κύριας Ασφάλισης του ΕΤΑΑ, οι οποίοι είχαν ηλικία *άνω των πενήντα πέντε (55) ετών* κατά την έναρξη λειτουργίας του πρώην Κλάδου Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (*01.01.2007*) και υπήχθησαν υποχρεωτικά στην ασφάλισή του, *διαγράφονται, αναδρομικά από 01.01.2007*, από την ασφάλιση του Τομέα Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης και *επιστρέφονται* σ' αυτούς τα *ποσά εισφορών* που τους παρακρατήθηκαν ως αχρεώστητα καταβληθέντα, *μετά από την υποβολή σχετικής αίτησης*.

*Πηγή:* ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

----------

